# Dust Collector, Bag or Canister?



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in the market for a dust collector. I think a 650cfm unit will do. I'm planning on moving the attachment hose from machine to machine as I'm working. I really don't want to run hoses all over the shop just yet.
My main questions are: 
1. Should I spend the extra money and get the canister filter?

2. Is there a big difference between Jet and Delta in the same class?

3. Will this be a noticable improvement from my shop-vac?

Thanks in advance for any input, 

Eric


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The canister gets the finer particles, and has a very large surface area for better air flow.

Probably not much.

Yes. Less cleaning the vac out and much more airflow. Less static pressure means it may not help a lot with a band saw though.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Eric,

I have the bag type with a stage type trash can. It works fine for me, but I've been told, and the specs seem to agree, that the canister is superior for trapping the debris.

If you don't notice a remarkable difference between a DC and your vacuum, you have done something wrong. It is great for the larger particles but still leaves the really fine stuff in the air. Your air cleaner should take care of the bulk of that.

I don't really have any comparison between the units you mentioned. I have an old (10 years) Jet that has served me well.

Hope that helps,


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Get the canister and don't look back. That was one of the best improvements I ever made.

If you can afford an 1150 or 1250 CFM go for it, it is night and day between that and a 650 CFM and they take up the same amount of floor space.

Anything is better than your shop vac for collecting dust.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I see you are still using the rag bag type,,,,,, did you upgrade to the can type ? if so where did you get the can and how much if you don't mind saying ...


========



nickao65 said:


> Get the canister and don't look back. That was one of the best improvements I ever made.
> 
> If you can afford an 1150 or 1250 CFM go for it, it is night and day between that and a 650 CFM and they take up the same amount of floor space.
> 
> Anything is better than your shop vac for collecting dust.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

NOPE that was before the transition. I hated that bag.

Actually it is my backup while I have been re working my Grizzly cyclone into another room from the shop.

The Grizzly 3hp cyclone is unbelievable, but having that Jet with the canister as a backup sure helped me out so I do not have to rush while putting all the pipe in place for the cyclone.

The difference between that Jet with the canister or with the bag is like two completely different machines. I purchased the canister two years after I got the Jet as an add on and it was worth every penny! The Jet even has more power with the canister and still after three months I have not had to blow it out with air at all! Just wind the paddle on the top to clean the filter.

The Grizzly also has a cartridge than is even better than the Jets. You can see it in back of the Grizzly main unit if you look close.

I searched everywhere for that canister and everyone wanted a fortune I finally found a place with a decent price well at least the cheapest I could find, 232.22 plus 40.00 shipping(I ordered more stuff so maybe the ship will be less).

etoolclub.com, but they made it near impossible to find. Even with the receipt I can not find the page its on! When I do I will post a link.

Here is a link for the canister with the kit which I did not need, thats why I paid only 232.00, but this link states 266.00:

http://www.etoolclub.com/index.cfm?area=shop&action=detail&iid=12979

I have seen sites ask over 400.00 for it and that I would not do! For 232.00 it's worth every penny.

The part # is Jet 708739, the 708739K they include a 20" kit for older collectors with a smaller 18" hoop, the canister req a 20"..


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had the Delta 50-760 for about 3yrs 1200cfm, I have the 1 micron filter bag works very well not sorry I bought it. The Y connector allows me to run 2 hoses at once when I need it.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I bought the JET 650cfm with the canister. I got as good of a deal as I think I could have got at $399.00 on that unit with the canister.

Eric


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

You are a good shopper Eric, first a super planer for the best price ever heard of, and now a good ol' jet DC. Good job!


----------

